# concobellatulum x Norito Hasegawa



## Sangii (Aug 16, 2006)

anybody knows what the outcome of this cross looks like if it's been made before ?

I have not found anything about it. The "closest" cross that I have found information about is godefroye x Norito hasegawa ( = Uri Baruk, Uri could certainly tell us more about parents used for that one, I'm curious to know if they were awarded plants)


----------



## Mycorrhizae (Aug 16, 2006)

(_Paph._ Norito Hasegawa x _Paph. wenshanense_) has been registered. It is called *Paph. Memoria Katsumi Tanaka*. You can see a photo of an awarded cultivar, 'Toki', here: http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/society/ajos/datafile/2006-07.html


----------



## Sangii (Aug 16, 2006)

thanks for the link ! if my cross could turn out as nice I'd be so happy ( of course I'm aware that the plant shown in this link is obviously a selected one)...

I crossed this one ( pod parent) :







to that one ( pollen)






just got the seeds yesterday ! :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 16, 2006)

Could be very good!


----------



## Heather (Aug 16, 2006)

Cool! That could be a neat cross. I would like green with spots. Like come crazy new disease!  Cool.


----------



## paphreek (Aug 16, 2006)

Very nice green Norito Hasegawa! It should make for an interesting cross.


----------



## Gideon (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice combination


----------



## Sangii (Aug 17, 2006)

I'll let you know in a couple years if anyting good turns out ! oke:


----------

